# Mau tempo: «Ação da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil foi insuficiente»



## rbsmr (8 Jan 2014 às 19:18)

217 FOTOS 

O Presidente do Conselho Português de Proteção Civil afirmou esta quarta-feira, em comunicado enviado às redações, que autoridades falharam na emissão e difusão de avisos e medidas de prevenção face às condições meteorológicas.

«A ação da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), Autoridade Marítima Nacional (AMN) e da maioria dos Serviços Municipais de Proteção Civil (SMPC), no que concerne à emissão e difusão de AVISOS e medidas de prevenção e autoproteção, face às condições meteorológicas adversas que o país atravessa», pode ler-se.

Para João Paulo Saraiva Amaral da Encarnação, «compete à ANPC vir a público, através dos órgãos de comunicação social nacionais, informar quais são as zonas de risco previsível, recomendações de segurança e medidas de autoproteção realistas e adequadas aos riscos expectáveis».

«Compete à Autoridade Marítima Nacional assegurar a regular difusão das zonas de risco interditadas, (...) aos municípios garantir um Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil (...) e articularem os agentes municipais de proteção civil nas missões preventivas de interdição das zonas de risco, competindo-lhe coordenar a ação dos serviços municipais que possam contribuir operacionalmente para o efeito, devendo ainda recorrer aos órgãos de comunicação social locais para a difusão local», lê-se ainda no comunicado.

O presidente pede ainda que se afaste «das zonas de risco os fotógrafos amadores, os órgãos de comunicação social, e os próprios agentes de proteção civil que se colocam muitas vezes em risco como se fossem imunes à fúria da natureza, sem esquecer os idosos e pessoas portadoras de deficiência ou incapacidade física, muitas delas sem acesso aos avisos das autoridades»

«As mesmas críticas aplicam-se ao Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros da Região Autónoma da Madeira, cuja sua proficiência na capacidade de previsão, prevenção, e aviso de risco é praticamente inócua se comparado, por exemplo, com o seu homólogo Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros da Região Autónoma dos Açores», diz o mesmo comunicado, onde João da Encarnação «considera que a falta de especificidade dos AVISOS emitidos gera descrédito, uma vez que deixa a população em alerta em zonas onde na realidade não são previsíveis ocorrências, e pânico em zonas não interditadas e especificamente avisadas que sofrem significativos danos previsíveis»

O Presidente do Conselho Português de Proteção Civil apela ainda «ao empenho das autoridades nacionais e locais, reiterando que considera inócuo o trabalho de prevenção notório nos últimos dias, que denotam uma preocupante incapacidade técnica e de coordenação interinstitucional».
in http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/p...u-tempo-avisos-insuficiente/1526076-4071.html

Voltamos à velha história da utilização da difusão celular?
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...oadcast-de-alertas-meteorologicos-1908-3.html


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jan 2014 às 19:51)

eu acho que em Portugal é inutil pedem avisar a vontade ouviu-se ondas gigantes e foi tudo para a praia um fogo e la estão os mirones, em Águeda so depois da primeira cheia é que os comerciantes se preveniram e ouvi frases como não pensava que ía ser assim, vivo cá a x anos e nunca vi algo igual, nesta ocidental praia lusitana dizer perigoso não passar é mais um insentivo para ir


----------



## supercell (8 Jan 2014 às 20:02)

> Re: Mau tempo: «Ação da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil foi insuficiente»
> eu acho que em Portugal é inutil pedem avisar a vontade ouviu-se ondas gigantes e foi tudo para a praia um fogo e la estão os mirones, em Águeda so depois da primeira cheia é que os comerciantes se preveniram e ouvi frases como não pensava que ía ser assim, vivo cá a x anos e nunca vi algo igual, nesta ocidental praia lusitana dizer perigoso não passar é mais um insentivo para ir



Desde que não dificultem as atividades dos dispositivos de segurança e não se coloquem em perigo não vejo o mal de tirar uma foto ou de observar...

O problema está nas pessoas que se dizem apanhadas de "supressa" e nas pessoas que pisam o risco.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jan 2014 às 20:37)

supercell disse:


> Desde que não dificultem as atividades dos dispositivos de segurança e não se coloquem em perigo não vejo o mal de tirar uma foto ou de observar...
> 
> O problema está nas pessoas que se dizem apanhadas de "supressa" e nas pessoas que pisam o risco.



No caso de paredes e assim tudo bem ninguem espera. Mas falo de Agueda por conhecer é um classico de cheias em portugal e que vive e tem casas de comercio podiam prevenir


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 21:29)

Compreendo perfeitamente algumas dessas criticas feitas aos serviços municipais de proteccao civil, aqui na minha zona(Cascais), mais uma vez, foi prestado um mau serviço à comunidade...é gritante a falta de acção/prevenção/ comunicação...

Nem a porcaria de uma pagina facebook/site têm para divulgar/alertar/informar as zonas costeiras do concelho de maior risco(pequeno exemplo,podia dar muitos mais).

Segundo os meus familares, a proteccao civil de Mafra esteve exemplar, sorte a deles,enfim, pelos vistos isto varia de concelho para concelho.


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Jan 2014 às 21:49)

camrov8 disse:


> eu acho que em Portugal é inutil pedem avisar a vontade ouviu-se ondas gigantes e foi tudo para a praia um fogo e la estão os mirones, em Águeda so depois da primeira cheia é que os comerciantes se preveniram e ouvi frases como não pensava que ía ser assim, vivo cá a x anos e nunca vi algo igual, nesta ocidental praia lusitana dizer perigoso não passar é mais um insentivo para ir



Já alertei para isso, principalmente na epoca dos incendios, por cá tambem há mirones, e isto depois é, quanto mais perto mais _*in*_


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jan 2014 às 21:59)

A nossa protecção civil realmente não segue o proverbio mais vale prevenir que remediar e tirando sismo e coisas do género, so depois de acontecer é que vão ao terreno parece que é malta que esta longe da realidade do terreno, este é o caso em que outros países estão melhor servidos com anuncios na tv e radio o mau tempo é previsivel


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 12:14)

camrov8 disse:


> A nossa protecção civil realmente não segue o proverbio mais vale prevenir que remediar e tirando sismo e coisas do género, so depois de acontecer é que vão ao terreno parece que é malta que esta longe da realidade do terreno, este é o caso em que outros países estão melhor servidos com anuncios na tv e radio o mau tempo é previsivel



Na minha opinião,uma das falhas da proteccao civil prende-se com a pouca presença no terreno, ou seja há uma clara ausência de trabalho de campo.

Por exemplo,os mapas de risco feitos por eles têm constamente muitos erros,  quem os corrige são  professores/investigadores  das áreas de geografia física/ordenamento do território, sei do que falo,portanto... seria bom que as coisas mudassem, houvesse mais rigor!


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jan 2014 às 19:25)

Portugal falha muito em prevenção eu ouvi o senhor da capitania do Porto e sinceramente ;sabiamos que vinha a tempestade e ondas de grande dimensão mas não sabiamos como ia ser decidimos não fechar as ruas marginais, é classico esta atitude mesmo noutros países e noutras situações vomo vulcões pensam sempre que não é nada a ter ser muito mau


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2014 às 19:45)

camrov8 disse:


> eu acho que em Portugal é inutil pedem avisar a vontade ouviu-se ondas gigantes e foi tudo para a praia um fogo e la estão os mirones, em Águeda so depois da primeira cheia é que os comerciantes se preveniram e ouvi frases como não pensava que ía ser assim, vivo cá a x anos e nunca vi algo igual, nesta ocidental praia lusitana dizer perigoso não passar é mais um insentivo para ir



Quando houve o alarme no Algarve que poderiam vir ondas gigantes, saíram da praia e ficaram atrás do muro que era para presenciarem o acontecimento.

Eles mandam uma sms a avisar que vem ondas gigantes e vai tudo para a praia fazer vídeos, tirar fotos. Acham mesmo que isso é a melhor maneira. Mesmo que vedem a zona, os portugueses saltam a cerca. 

Depois é aquela situação aqui nunca acontece eu sei disso e depois lixam-se. 

Isto só resultava se pusessem um polícia a aguardar cada cidadão. 

A Protecção Civil parte de cada um de nós e somos nós que devemos adequar às condições meteorológicas e não é preciso uma protecção civil para sabermos como reagir-mos.

O mesmo acontece num sismo, toda a gente sabe que não deve utilizar as escadas num sismo, quantas pessoas é que não vão para a rua quando ocorre um sismo. Isso também deve ser culpa da protecção civil ou é culpa dos portugueses que não respeitam nada e são os maiores e eles é que sabem.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jan 2014 às 21:29)

sempre pensei que num sismo os elevadores é que são de evitar e que so se deve ficar dentro de casa se esta for mais segura, a minha rua é bem larga podiam cair todos os edificios que no meio ia estar seguro já que por cá o risco sismologico so serve para pagar mais seguro já que as casas são iguais de norte a sul


----------

